# Made In USA



## Sparky831 (Aug 24, 2008)

Can anyone varify the country of origin for the GB, Greenlee or Ridgid knockout kits? I'm looking to purchase a manual ractheting kit and the GB one I currently use is so old I can't make heads or tails of where it was fabricated. I would Ideally like to purchase one entirely made in the states...

Thanks


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

It appears that GB is made in the USA. http://www.gardnerbender.com/service_support/contact_us.html
I didnt check on Greenlee or Rigid.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

they're all made in the U.S.A.. are'nt they? at least i hope they are.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

We just brought on G & B. From what I have seen so far almost all of their stuff is USA made. I can call tomorrow to find out for sure, and will let ya know.

Good news, as far as I am concerned is, that G&B you already have seemed to work forever.

JJ


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

paul d. said:


> they're all made in the U.S.A.. are'nt they? at least i hope they are.


 I bought a greenlee holding 
screwdriver both a phillips and a straight and they AINT made here


----------



## Sparky831 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I looked at a Greenlee set and their rachet is from Taiwan. I did like that GB set so I will probably order that one. Our two local wharehouses stock Greenlee. Can anyone recomend a good online place to purchase a GB kit?

Thanks again!

Carl


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Sparky831 said:


> Thanks for all the input. I looked at a Greenlee set and their rachet is from Taiwan. I did like that GB set so I will probably order that one. Our two local wharehouses stock Greenlee. Can anyone recomend a good online place to purchase a GB kit?
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Carl


Carl,
A+Supply carries GB. They sell the Gardner Bender KOW520 1/2” to 2”, “Slug-Out” ratchet KO set for $243.00. 
Personally, I still think you will be better off with Greenlee because if you ever need replacement draw studs or punches, you can find them anywhere, while GB parts are usually hard to come by without special order.

http://www.aplussupply.com/handt/gb/pvcbenders.htm

A+ Supply, Inc
G-3499 S. Saginaw St. Burton, Mi. 48529
Ph(810)742-7444, Fax(810)742-8767


----------



## Mackie (Mar 16, 2008)

ACE and TrueValue hardware are GB vendors. Just pricey!


----------



## jemguy (Mar 9, 2009)

Greenlee knockouts are made in the USA. The ratchet wrench in the kit used to be USA made, but now its a product of Taiwan. Usually the drawstuds are the weak link in the GB and other cheap kits.


----------



## cbruce73401 (Jul 16, 2008)

Klein just came out with a ratchet KO set.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

cbruce73401 said:


> Klein just came out with a ratchet KO set.


 
Do you have a link or a picture for those KO cutters?


----------



## cbruce73401 (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.kleintools.com/kleinlit/index.html

It the holemaking pdf. It just shows the picture, no part number.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

cbruce73401 said:


> http://www.kleintools.com/kleinlit/index.html
> 
> It the holemaking pdf. It just shows the picture, no part number.


 
Thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

cbruce73401 said:


> http://www.kleintools.com/kleinlit/index.html
> 
> It the holemaking pdf. It just shows the picture, no part number.


Thanks for sending this.

It looks so much like the gl/slugbuster kit, one wonders
if they are made in the same factory, and they just
slap a different name on it.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

greenlee used to be out of chicago way back when. then moved most production over sees. though some of there tools are still made here


----------



## jemguy (Mar 9, 2009)

Greenlee punches, auger bits and flexible bits are made in Rockford, IL about 75 miles west of Chicago. Electric benders, crimpers, fishtapes and cable pullers are made in Genoa, IL.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Heck! Even Harley Davidson parts are made in China and Taiwan!!!


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

The Greenlee punches are made in USA but I'm not sure about the draw studs since the bearings in my set have China written right on them.

That new Klein level looks pretty good too.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

that holemaking pdf looks an awful like the greenlee products of the same nature. could they just be slapping the klein name on those china products?


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

My greenlee set has China on the draw studs, Taiwan on the ratchet handle, and USA on the punches.

My greenlee hole saws have USA on the saws and the arbors too.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

as far as im concerned those GB hole punches are the ones people should buy. the greenlee stuff is just expensive because it can be. 1000 dollars for a 1/2 - 2" hole punch kit? give me a break the GB one is a fraction of that price and looks just as good. i think we have the GB drawstud at work that we use for 4" conduit

the way i prefer to punch holes is by hand so i like that drawstud. just make sure you wake up strong when you punch 4 inch holes with a drawstud


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> as far as im concerned those GB hole punches are the ones people should buy. the greenlee stuff is just expensive because it can be. 1000 dollars for a 1/2 - 2" hole punch kit? give me a break the GB one is a fraction of that price and looks just as good. i think we have the GB drawstud at work that we use for 4" conduit
> 
> the way i prefer to punch holes is by hand so i like that drawstud. just make sure you wake up strong when you punch 4 inch holes with a drawstud


It looks like the OP is referring to just a basic manual punch set with a 1-inch ratchet handle. I think I paid around $220.00 for a new Greenlee 7238 Slug Buster set a few years ago. 
Of course, now it can sometimes be found for even less on ebay.

But, BTW though, you can get the Greenlee 7036 1/2" to 2" standard KO punch set with the hydraulic hand pump delivered to your door from Colonial's Black Book of Tools for $791.08, which includes free freight and a 2% discount for internet orders. :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Sparky831 said:


> Can anyone varify the country of origin for the GB, Greenlee or Ridgid knockout kits? I'm looking to purchase a manual ractheting kit and the GB one I currently use is so old I can't make heads or tails of where it was fabricated. I would Ideally like to purchase one entirely made in the states...
> 
> Thanks


If you (or anyone else) want (and the store has them left) I may be able to get you a brand new manual Greenlee set for around $150 new in box. Just as a courtesy to the forum members.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

The only thing that GB makes that's worth buying is their KO seals anything else would rather just pass it by.........


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Norcal said:


> The only thing that GB makes that's worth buying is their KO seals anything else would rather just pass it by.........


Their standard cable ties (black or white) are nice as well. 75lbs tensile str vs 50lbs on everyone elses. A little more expensive, but 50% stronger.


----------

